# Leadon Vale Basset Hounds



## _Acolyte_ (27 December 2008)

Has anyone hunted with them?  Do they still exist?  I found them just now by mistake when I was googling for basset hound coats for Piaffe  :grin:

I just think it would be so cool to see some working bassets (met some out riding once in Oxfordshire, the horse was horrified  :grin but I am no way fit enough to run after them all day so would just go along to the meet (if they have them?)


----------



## JC1 (30 December 2008)

We went out with them not last new years day the one before and had an absolutely fab day! It's quite an experience seeing the Bassetts hunt and most comical when they get to a wire fence and wait for the whips to come and lift them over! They do still hunt I will see if I can find their contact details.


----------



## stroppymare153 (30 December 2008)

sorry, no idea about Leadon Vale but the question is..........  did you find a basset coat??  daughter has 2 bassets (well, 6 at the moment if you include the puppies - yes puppies!!!! they are soooo  cute.....   however, that's another post!) but we have never been able to find proper basset-shaped coats.  please, let me know if you found some - the poor girls are freezing in this weather!


----------



## Angua2 (30 December 2008)

I know that the albany basset pack is still going you could alway contact them and see if they could put you onto a pack in your area....... I will ask around for you


----------



## kirstyhen (30 December 2008)

I wanna go too!! Although no way I could manage to follow them either!


----------



## combat_claire (30 December 2008)

They are very much still in operation.

http://www.lvbh.co.uk/wherwehunt.htm

If you don't get any joy with the e-mail let me know and I will dig out the oontact details from Bailys for you.


----------



## _Acolyte_ (31 December 2008)

I wanna go too!! Although no way I could manage to follow them either!
		
Click to expand...

Come on then Henmeister, we have to go together  :grin:  I need some moral support, I am not brave enough to go on my own  :crazy:


----------



## Eagle_day (31 December 2008)

You should go.  Bassets are fantastic with great voice and drive - and there's no chance of hunting mounted for the next few days.


----------



## welshtyke (28 April 2011)

I stumbled across this by chance while searching basset related items.

I have two bassets from rescue and have had them just had the over 12 months.  One is 19mnths the other about 30mnts and are both in good shape.  We are all novices but its good going out with them trying to scent rabbits.

I would like to go out with Leadon (by myself) if they are still operating.

I am in South East Wales, does anyone know of anyone who has bassets who goes out adhoc where me and my hounds could tag along.


----------



## amy_b (28 April 2011)

I went out with them about 2 years ago. it was one of the most hilarious days of my life. 
firstly yes its great to see them in all their hunting glory etc etc etc...but!
myself and my equally unfit friend were taking under their wing (very friendly bunch! wanted to tell us anything and everything!  ) the field master (excuse me if im technically wrong!) was a MACHINE!! literally, hopping over hedges you couldn't see over or through, we (unfortunately for us in our fitness state) were put with the whip and possibly his son and its INSANE! they get to a hedge, we started to slow dow thinking *phew* time for a break. nope. bash bash, through the hedge then.
honestly, I have never laughed so much in my life, hopping ditches (instead of going over the bridge 5 metres away?! ) running round in circles all day (why dont we just stand in the middle?!) climbing through holes in hedges (can we not find a way rouuunnd?! this is a new coat!! ) it was hilarious. would highly recommend it as a fitness program.


----------



## welshtyke (28 April 2011)

Mine are pretty fit and having to sometimes run accross a field to keep up is.... well.  I do agree it is an excellent way to keep fit.


----------



## amy_b (28 April 2011)

welshtyke said:



			a field
		
Click to expand...

I dont think iv been clear enough...its not just A FIELD. its a DAY OF FIELDS!!!


----------



## Aesculus (29 April 2011)

Baily's currently lists 7 Basset packs in England and 2 in Wales, the Leadon Vale details can be found here http://bailyshuntingdirectory.com/directory/Leadon_Vale_Bassets.htm


----------



## welshtyke (3 November 2011)

Gonna give a go .

This is probably a bit naive, but hopefully I can learn a bit for when I take my two out on the sniff


----------



## Alec Swan (3 November 2011)

Ostrich said:



			it just proves I have been on this forum for Far Too Long 

Click to expand...

A mere 2 months,  or so it seems.

Alec.


----------



## Herne (4 November 2011)

_Acolyte_ said:



			when I was googling for basset hound coats
		
Click to expand...

Try Cruella de Vil...


----------



## welshtyke (9 November 2011)

Please can anyone tell me when and where the next meet for Leadon Vale is and a contact


----------

